# 0.3ohm coils for Ijust 2/S



## Tinus_Taljaard (27/7/17)

Hello guys, anyone know where I can buy 0.3ohm coils for eleaf Ijust 2/S? I checked Vape King and Vape Cartel and Vikingsvape but seems no one is selling them anymore??


----------



## Quakes (27/7/17)

Tinus_Taljaard said:


> Hello guys, anyone know where I can buy 0.3ohm coils for eleaf Ijust 2/S? I checked Vape King and Vape Cartel and Vikingsvape but seems no one is selling them anymore??


https://www.vapeclub.co.za/collecti...roducts/eleaf-ijust-2-melo-2-0-3-ohm-ec-coils

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre (27/7/17)

http://eciggies.co.za/Hardware/Sub_Ohm/Sub-Ohm-COILS/Eleaf-iJust2-5PACK-COILS-0.3ohm

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tinus_Taljaard (27/7/17)

Andre said:


> http://eciggies.co.za/Hardware/Sub_Ohm/Sub-Ohm-COILS/Eleaf-iJust2-5PACK-COILS-0.3ohm



Thanks ^^

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tinus_Taljaard (27/7/17)

Quakes said:


> https://www.vapeclub.co.za/collecti...roducts/eleaf-ijust-2-melo-2-0-3-ohm-ec-coils



Even cheaper per 5 pack, thanks a bunch!

Reactions: Like 2


----------

